# Experiment with Ilford XP2 (C41) developed in Rodinal



## gsgary

Ilford has given some XP2 films to give out at our camera club but nobody wanted it because it should be developed in C41 colour developer so i thought i would try it in coventional B+W chemical, Rodinal, i also shot them at different ISO's shot 3 was iso800 the rest were iso200

1 Enjoying a coffee







2 Enjoying a tea






3 Potter through the window






4 Cycle in style


----------



## Rick58

Hey Gary, nothing at all wrong with those shots! Nice contrast and tones. Looks really good. 
Da*m you Gary, Everytime I look at you stuff I get the BW film bug. 
My wife would kill me after buying that D200! :chatty:


----------



## gsgary

Go on you know you want to


----------



## Rick58

Yeah, except my darkroom AND bed would be in the garage.


----------



## gsgary

Rick58 said:


> Yeah, except my darkroom AND bed would be in the garage.



If my son goes in the Army i will be getting an enlarger


----------



## Rick58

I think putting his bags by the door might be a little suspicious


----------



## unpopular

You certainly had better luck with this experiment than I did with Kodak CN in standard Dektol. Mine turned out grainy, murky and flat.


----------



## timor

Rick58 said:


> Yeah, except my darkroom AND bed would be in the garage.


Join the club. I am already there. _FREEDOM_ ! :lmao:
My CN in Rodinal came murky to. How about other color films ? I still have a handful of Kodak print films.


----------



## gsgary

timor said:
			
		

> Join the club. I am already there. FREEDOM ! :lmao:
> My CN in Rodinal came murky to. How about other color films ? I still have a handful of Kodak print films.



Im going to shoot some kodachrome 64 and develope in B+W


----------



## unpopular

^^ isn't that a bit unholy?


----------



## gsgary

unpopular said:
			
		

> ^^ isn't that a bit unholy?



You cant get it developed anymore so its either throw it away or play


----------



## unpopular

or make a shrine.


----------



## gsgary

unpopular said:


> or make a shrine.



Seen lots of good results on the internet, shots above i used 1+25 for 19 minutes, got another 7 rolls to play with much more fun than digital


----------



## unpopular

iirc, Kodachrome has more in common with b/w film than E6.


----------



## Railphotog

Why did your club members not want the film because it should be developed in C-41 process?  Cost or other?

The last few years I shot BW film this is what I used, saved me time in the darkroom.  I'd drop the film off to a local lab and not have prints made, worked out OK for me.  Of course I was just doing amateur stuff, so I didn't have any problems with the results.


----------



## gsgary

Railphotog said:
			
		

> Why did your club members not want the film because it should be developed in C-41 process?  Cost or other?
> 
> The last few years I shot BW film this is what I used, saved me time in the darkroom.  I'd drop the film off to a local lab and not have prints made, worked out OK for me.  Of course I was just doing amateur stuff, so I didn't have any problems with the results.



They dont want to use labs + cost


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Seems you can develop just about anything in Rodinal.....BW film...C41 film....Kodachrome....


----------



## unpopular

without dye coupling, you pretty much just have a b/w negative with inactive dyes. In the case of kodachrome, I think that the dye is applied after the exposure.


----------



## unpopular

... I wonder if you could develop in rodinal, couple with peroxide, bleach with ferricyanide?

DIY C41?


----------



## gsgary

unpopular said:


> without dye coupling, you pretty much just have a b/w negative with inactive dyes. In the case of kodachrome, I think that the dye is applied after the exposure.



Ive been given about 20 rolls of out of date color film 1999/95 ektar 25/100/1000, fuji superia, Fuji 400 NPH so i could try Rodinal with these ?


----------



## gsgary

unpopular said:


> ... I wonder if you could develop in rodinal, couple with peroxide, bleach with ferricyanide?
> 
> DIY C41?



I could try


----------



## unpopular

It'd be interesting to try to make your own C41 chemistry using rodinal. C41 developer is so mushy, it'd be interesting to see color rodinal!

Unfortunately I don't understand dye coupling at all.

...huh, now I'm off in wikipedia land, may have discovered a way to use silver acetate as precursor to it's own developer.... weird.


----------

